# Outdoor Gourmet cast iron?



## KIKO

Anyone uses Outdoor Gourmet cast iron cookware that can give me an honest opinion on them. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/out...color=Black&N=837681303&Ntt=cast+iron&Ntk=All


----------



## TTKII

Works very well...we use them at the house and at cook off's and heve never had any issues


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

I am sure someone on here is going to argue with me but I would assume cast iron is cast iron. As long as you keep it oiled it will last a life time


----------



## llred

Alwaysinshorts said:


> I am sure someone on here is going to argue with me but I would assume cast iron is cast iron. As long as you keep it oiled it will last a life time


Yes and no. Quality of the materials going in make a difference but you are correct if you keep it oiled they work.

If you think you would use them go for it. I bought an dutch oven at tractor supply vs a lodge just due to the price and I keep it out at our ranch.


----------



## kweber

llred said:


> Yes and no. Quality of the materials going in make a difference but you are correct if you keep it oiled they work.
> 
> If you think you would use them go for it. I bought an dutch oven at tractor supply vs a lodge just due to the price and I keep it out at our ranch.


a lot of my iron is my age and older, by alot... and a lot is stuff I bought and a few pieces I rescued.. some better, some cheaper...the rough surfaces need more seasoning, and I have iron w/a nice smooth inside, but burnt crusty outsides... lol..
bake w/salt-free grease on the new stuff..it will be smooth after a few uses... some like to sand/grind it smooth, but the rough iron holds the carbonized fat easier...that's the no-stick surface...
like BBQ.. lotsa different opinions. 
a search will find cast-iron sites w/plenty good info...
and a lot of fighting


----------



## kweber

one other thing...
the look on the outside is of no concern to me...
I have a few skillets that are less than pretty on the out-side but smooth and slick inside...
and a couple of old dutch ovens w/a little red rust on their bottoms, but right-on inside...
and two iron wash-pots out-side that can heat water for sausage tool cleaning(grinders/stuffers)( old cast-iron pieces from the old folks) and w/a wash and scrub, can make a deer chili for many dozen folks,
they do have a limestone scale, but that just adds calcium to the chili..:smile:
iron gets better w/use..
fry bacon and wash w/hot water and dry...and wipe w/oil


----------



## Gottagofishin

Thickness of the CI is another factor. The thicker the material, the more even and consistent the heat will be. This can be important especially when baking in the CI or cooking over an open fire.


----------



## daddyhoney

Lodge is made in USA and good stuff.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Lodge is all I own & it's made in the USA...

That stuff is from china. Recycled cast iron has many impurities & some are not good in food cooking utensils. Have you seen the kids toys coming in from China & the health issues with that stuff??? Cookware would scare the $)#@ out of me... Note on the Academy site:

*http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_27891_-1

*


> *Important Product and Safety Information*
> 
> 
> - Proposition 65 warning for California residents: WARNING - This product contains one or more chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> - This product is currently not available for purchase by customers in the State of California.


----------



## jdot7749

I bought a couple 7 or 8 qt dutch ovens several years ago because of the price. I cooked and cooked and cooked and seasoned several times and they still turned to rust if they sat more than a week or two. They're sitting beside the house for the last 3 0r 4 years full of water and real rusty now. You can have them if you want to try to reclaim them.


----------



## txsharkbait

jdot, just curious. Are they Lodge or Outdoor Gourmet? How were you cleaning them?


----------



## golkayakiad

Outdoor Gourmet was my first piece of castiron i bought few years ago the Dutch oven w legs and it has held up great i do take really good care of it oil itafter use and not using dish soap on it. i use it inside (oven) and outside . its a great started piece.


----------



## spuds

I have several old pieces, but when I buy new, I buy Lodge.
:flag:


----------



## bigfishtx

jdot7749 said:


> I bought a couple 7 or 8 qt dutch ovens several years ago because of the price. I cooked and cooked and cooked and seasoned several times and they still turned to rust if they sat more than a week or two. They're sitting beside the house for the last 3 0r 4 years full of water and real rusty now. You can have them if you want to try to reclaim them.


Did you wash them after you used them?

You are not supposed to wash cast iron, clean it with a rag and paper towel, add more oil if needed and they won't rust.


----------

